# my hungarian vizsla is going grey in the face ???/



## paul_toria (Jul 30, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hi everyone , my name is Paul and i have a fantastic dog called troy who is going grey around his face , troy is only 4 years old ,he is in very good shape and next month we can wait for the hunting season to start with the hawk ....can someone help me in way troy is going grey for such a young dog many thanks Paul .......


----------



## redpointe (Aug 30, 2010)

It might just be something in the genes. I have a 2 and a half year old male V who is already getting white on his chin and muzzle.


----------

